# FEATURE REQUEST: Firmware Rollback



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Jason,

I realize the horse has left the barn on this for the 811, but for next generation of receivers it would be a good feature. Have an area of NVR big enough for archiving a firmware revision. When new firmware is distributed, part of the procedure would be to archive the current one. A menu selection (System Defaults?) would enable trashing the current firmware, and retreive the archive on the next reboot. Of course, the current method of rejecting new firmware downloads would stay in place. That way, when a fiasco like P2.82 is released, it wouldn't be a permanent affliction.

Mike D.


----------

